# Golf Monthly Scottish Summer League



## Val (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone fancy this, gets a chance to meet and play different courses regularly.

Basically from April to Oct we organise 2 meets a month on a Sunday playing a full handicap stableford at various agreed courses east, west and central. Your top 6 scores count towards an order of merit, winner gets a share of whatever pot we accumulate over the months along with a small trophy, we could maybe even put on a booby prize too.

We could have a big meet finale.

Also tinkered with sticking this out there as a matchplay option also but thought the stable ford OOM format would keep interest from everyone throughout the season.

Thoughts, interest and feedback please?


----------



## Val (Mar 12, 2012)

Should add if anyone fancies 6 trips to gods country to get involved then feel free to comment, your more than welcome.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 13, 2012)

Interesting theory however may I suggest a couple of alterations to your formula!

Firstly with work commitments, ties, club competitions, Open competitions, families, holidays etc 2 meets a month is far too many. I would suggest 1 a month starting April (Machrihanish???) May, June, July (I do a Millport trip in July), August and a grand final in September (Crail or Glasgow Gailes). Thats 6 summer meets. I would then suggest "best 4 scores count"out of six so that you don't need to attend every meet to participate.

It could be an eclectic or just a "best points" over the season.

It is workable Martin and I like it. Would be happy to participate.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Should add if anyone fancies 6 trips to gods country to get involved then feel free to comment, your more than welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Full handicap:rofl:

Off the yellows:rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Full handicap:rofl:

Off the yellows:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Same for everyone big man.

Just like Leven in the winter eh


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Same for everyone big man.

Just like Leven in the winter eh 

Click to expand...

We play it that way at Leven as there are a few Chompers so we need to keep them competitive, you saying there a few Chompers on here who would need their full allowance from the yellow tees:whoo:

What about you do you want full handicap from the boxes ????


----------



## DelB (Mar 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Interesting theory however may I suggest a couple of alterations to your formula!

Firstly with work commitments, ties, club competitions, Open competitions, families, holidays etc 2 meets a month is far too many. I would suggest 1 a month starting April (Machrihanish???) May, June, July (I do a Millport trip in July), August and a grand final in September (Crail or Glasgow Gailes). Thats 6 summer meets. I would then suggest "best 4 scores count"out of six so that you don't need to attend every meet to participate.

It could be an eclectic or just a "best points" over the season.

It is workable Martin and I like it. Would be happy to participate.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I'd be up for this but, like Craw, feel that two meets a month is too much.

Also liking the sound of full handicaps off the yellows....................... :whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 13, 2012)

DelB said:



			Yep, I'd be up for this but, like Craw, feel that two meets a month is too much.

Also liking the sound of full handicaps off the yellows....................... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yeh DelB I bet your note alone in that one:ears:


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			We play it that way at Leven as there are a few Chompers so we need to keep them competitive, you saying there a few Chompers on here who would need their full allowance from the yellow tees:whoo:

What about you do you want full handicap from the boxes ????
		
Click to expand...

I'll take what im due


----------



## thecraw (Mar 13, 2012)

Set a formula and the rest can fall into place. I do believe that 4 from 6 meets would work best so that it keeps interest and means that if you do miss a day due to family, holiday, a tie or whatever it means your still active in the competition.

Set the ball in motion Martin.


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2012)

Craw - yip I take your points noted, the reason I suggested 2 a month/12 over the season was to give everyone a chance to get 6 good scores, can change to 4 no issues but would suggest maybe do 1 every 6 weeks or so, Im of the mind everyone needs to have a chance to get 4 good scores in and the more chances they have to do it the better.

Scoring - I didnt think the eclectic idea would work because of playing different courses over the period, stableford I think would be best option.

Handicaping - Ive no issues on the handicaping and would take 3/4 if thats the general concensus but given it's a sweep as it were over 4 best rounds then why should someone off 20 be given 5 shots less on their handicap but a 6 handicap lose 1? Like I said im not overly fussed which way it goes.

I'm open to suggestions guys. I think this would work and I think it would be enjoyable.


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2012)

I will get the ball rolling on this, could do with some interested parties joinging in, currently it's me and craw.

Any takers? Sunday at Machrihanish is as good a start as any, its already a meet organised and there are plenty going anyway.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2012)

I might be able to do the odd game as when you say Scotland you mean south of Perth!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 13, 2012)

Full, 3/4 or 1/2. Not fussed.


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I might be able to do the odd game as when you say Scotland you mean south of Perth! 

Click to expand...

Not necessarily


----------



## thecraw (Mar 13, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I might be able to do the odd game as when you say Scotland you mean south of Perth! 

Click to expand...


Instead of winging, organise something like Boat or Spey and I'm sure people will travel.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 13, 2012)

I would be up for this as well.

Think 2 a month would be too many, certainly for me.  One a month or so and 4 to count for prizes sounds ideal.
Would be hoping for full handicap, like being optimistic   

Would the intention be to play members courses or go to other courses as visitors ?
I would certainly sign people on to Bogside, max 3 at a time if you wanted to have a day there, with the savings being split between the overall costs.

Crawford, are you arranging MIllport again this year ?


----------



## Heidi (Mar 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Anyone fancy this, gets a chance to meet and play different courses regularly.

Basically from April to Oct we organise 2 meets a month on a Sunday playing a full handicap stableford at various agreed courses east, west and central. Your top 6 scores count towards an order of merit, winner gets a share of whatever pot we accumulate over the months along with a small trophy, we could maybe even put on a booby prize too.

We could have a big meet finale.

Also tinkered with sticking this out there as a matchplay option also but thought the stable ford OOM format would keep interest from everyone throughout the season.

Thoughts, interest and feedback please?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - my first free weekend is 6 October!
Too many opens in the diary
best of luck


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Craw - yip I take your points noted, the reason I suggested 2 a month/12 over the season was to give everyone a chance to get 6 good scores, can change to 4 no issues but would suggest maybe do 1 every 6 weeks or so, Im of the mind everyone needs to have a chance to get 4 good scores in and the more chances they have to do it the better.

Scoring - I didnt think the eclectic idea would work because of playing different courses over the period, stableford I think would be best option.

Handicaping - Ive no issues on the handicaping and would take 3/4 if thats the general concensus but given it's a sweep as it were over 4 best rounds then why should someone off 20 be given 5 shots less on their handicap but a 6 handicap lose 1? Like I said im not overly fussed which way it goes.

I'm open to suggestions guys. I think this would work and I think it would be enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

:blah::blah::blah: stop crying will you man and step up to the plate if we all play off 3/4's then we all lose just that (3/4 off you handicap)

I am in & will be happy to host at any off my course's.

Crawford I like your idea about half the handicap:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 13, 2012)

Bomber, I'm happy with full handicap as long as its capped at 6.
:fore:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2012)

Any chance you could include a Dorset event......pretty please??


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 13, 2012)

I could be interested too, a lot will depend on work etc though when the dates are finalised.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Instead of winging, organise something like Boat or Spey and I'm sure people will travel.
		
Click to expand...

Crawford old boy, Iâ€™m not whingeing but judging by the mega meet thread a lot of guys on here wouldnâ€™t even travel to Crail from Edinburgh, so I doubt anyone would come up here.

I tried to organise something last year and someone else muscled in on it changed all the dates then didnâ€™t come with his group anyway. I organised 3 venues got good prices and even deals on accom and no one bothered even yourself as I remember.

So no I wonâ€™t be organising something up here.


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			:blah::blah::blah: stop crying will you man and step up to the plate if we all play off 3/4's then we all lose just that (3/4 off you handicap)

I am in & will be happy to host at any off my course's.

Crawford I like your idea about half the handicap:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Getting some sort of handicap from you is a first anyway, played bare feet to no avail for years ffs so geez a brek


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 13, 2012)

I will be interested in playing in this in whatever format is decided.


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			I will be interested in playing in this in whatever format is decided.
		
Click to expand...

Good man


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 13, 2012)

I could be up for it, dates permitting.... will even play off the yellows if you insist! Not going to Machrihanish tho...


----------



## bigslice (Mar 13, 2012)

we play on a sunday but depending if i can be bothered defending 4 trophies this year i may be in


----------



## golfcitydweller (Mar 13, 2012)

sounds good - i`m up for it ...


----------



## Grumps (Mar 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Full, 3/4 or 1/2. Not fussed.
		
Click to expand...

If there was handicap adjustments then it would take care off the bandits who murder the courses.


----------



## Grumps (Mar 13, 2012)

What it will need is for the organisers to set the courses/dates instead of opening a debate and getting bogged down again


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2012)

Grumps said:



			What it will need is for the organisers to set the courses/dates instead of opening a debate and getting bogged down again
		
Click to expand...

There won't be a debate, the dates will get set the courses will get picked then people can play if they like, no pressure.

All I'm trying to do is gauge interest first before I put any serious effort into it


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Mar 13, 2012)

intriguing............

i'll (provisionally & like most, date dependent) throw my hat into the ring for this


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 14, 2012)

Martin

I think you need to make a list with all the names who are in for this so you can get an idea if its going to work or not, then everyone can copy/paste their name to the list.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm interested


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 14, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Martin

I think you need to make a list with all the names who are in for this so you can get an idea if its going to work or not, then everyone can copy/paste their name to the list.
		
Click to expand...

Remind me of the format ... To stop any confusion was it stableford and bare feet? Keeps it simple


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 14, 2012)

Us Guys from up north might struggle to make the meets in the deep south, but i would be happy to travel somewhere central for a decent course. :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			Us Guys from up north might struggle to make the meets in the deep south, but i would be happy to travel somewhere central for a decent course. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Where up north are you Blue?


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm Peterhead Patricks......along the coast from ye!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			I'm Peterhead Patricks......along the coast from ye!
		
Click to expand...

where are you a member?

Have to have a game sometime?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 14, 2012)

Valentino said:



			There won't be a debate, the dates will get set the courses will get picked then people can play if they like, no pressure.

All I'm trying to do is *gauge interest first *before I put any serious effort into it
		
Click to expand...


Interest is clear and present skipper.

Phase 2 now Martin, chop chop.  :ears:


----------

